# SECTION 26(C) PRP - Processing Time



## chris_mave (Jun 24, 2016)

I applied for my sons PRP 26C in October 2016.
Just collected it yesterday. So it took Just over one year


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Congrats, I applied for my son's also in October 2016, I hope to be as fortunate as you


----------



## plusminus (Mar 30, 2018)

*Prp 26(c)*

hi, congrats,

i want to apply PRP 26(c) for my 5 years old son, how to fill DHA 947 form (how to avoid all unnecessary columns) 

1) is he is the principal applicant (or ) me
2) marital status, spouse parents, emplyment.......i just leave it blank or what to fill
3) leaving blank is acceptable?

please give me some ideas,

thanks in advance


----------



## papermania (Feb 3, 2017)

plusminus said:


> hi, congrats,
> 
> i want to apply PRP 26(c) for my 5 years old son, how to fill DHA 947 form (how to avoid all unnecessary columns)
> 
> ...


Principal applicant your be your Child. YOu can leave all irrelevant spaces blank. This is generic web form hence there would be few columns which are not applicable.


----------



## plusminus (Mar 30, 2018)

thanks somuch papermania,

i will fill my sons details on the principal applicants columns, 
i gonna fill all the details on the web form, i will come back to you if any more doubts,

Thanks a lot


----------



## papermania (Feb 3, 2017)

plusminus said:


> thanks somuch papermania,
> 
> i will fill my sons details on the principal applicants columns,
> i gonna fill all the details on the web form, i will come back to you if any more doubts,
> ...


You are welcome to ask me anytime. I have applied this same permit for my daughter last week successfully hence I know the documentation.

Which location are you going to apply from?


----------



## plusminus (Mar 30, 2018)

hi,
thanks for your quick reply and support. i am going to apply in durban vfs by next week.

1) vfs appointment letter
2) DHA 947 online filled form
3) payment proff for 1350 
4) certified photo copy of his visitors visa page (valid till 2020) ,passport pages
5) unabridged birth certificate copy from both government (he was born here)
5A) road to health book copy ( health clinic card)
6) medical report
7) my 3 months bank statements
8) parents PR copy, passport copies
9) A letter for undertaking by the parents for medical, emotional, physical, financial responsibility ( i need an idea from you for this letter )

anything else i need to submit?

any case how i can contact you my friend,

thanks in advance.


----------



## anishjp (Jun 30, 2015)

chris_mave said:


> I applied for my sons PRP 26C in October 2016.
> Just collected it yesterday. So it took Just over one year


Hi Chris

Did you had to follow up with DHA in between?

I applied for my daughter in Nov 2017, no reply from DHA yet.


----------



## mhopis (Mar 14, 2019)

Hi All,

Anyone recently applied for PRP section 26 (c) category? Two quick questions:
*Question1. Is this the accurate list of requirements:*
a) vfs appointment letter
b) DHA 947 online form
c) proof of payment of the R1 350 
d) certified copies of the following documents for the child: birth certificate, passport; permit
e) medical report not older that 6 months
f) PRP holder's or parents' certified copies of the following: ID (if available); PRP certificate
g) letter of undertaking by the parents for medical, emotional, physical, financial responsibility
h) 3 months bank statements with balance of R8 500 (* not listed but I understand they need that)
I) copy of clinic card of the child (* is it required?)

*Question 2: How long does it take for the PRP section 26(c) to be out? If one applies in May 2019 by when can they start following up?* 

Your responses will be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

mhopis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone recently applied for PRP section 26 (c) category? Two quick questions:
> *Question1. Is this the accurate list of requirements:*
> ...


i m getting my son TRV today so i m going to apply for him the PRP section 26(c) is the above documents r ok or do i need to attach some more? n how long its taking it now bcoz some guys told me DHA is processing it much faster these days except prp 26 section b????


----------

